

Unikernels: Library Operating Systems for the Cloud - mrry
http://blog.acolyer.org/2015/01/13/unikernels-library-operating-systems-for-the-cloud/

======
billconan
is there a c++ unikernel implementation?

why do people run unikernels inside vms? I thought the overhead of
vm+unikernels could be more than processes+os?

shouldn't unikernels be run on bare metal?

~~~
shanemhansen
Excellent question. I don't believe there is a c++ implementation but you
should check out [http://rumpkernel.org/](http://rumpkernel.org/).

vm+unikernel is definitely higher overhead than process+os, but more many
workloads using shared hosting (aka "the cloud") you're stuck with a vm. A
unikernel is then the lightest weight abstraction to put on your vm.

~~~
justincormack
rump kernel has a baremetal driver, and a userspace one. Mirage will probably
get some non-Xen drivers too soon..

